# Bill's Grill Where are the pics from Graduation!



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

I got all the pics back from the graduation and half of the party.  The other half are still in the camera.  Hopefully soon.  Until then, here is what I have:

I am planning on doing Snow Shoe if I can get someone to work for me on the 16th.

My Graduate




Food




Hoss


[/img]


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 8, 2005)

Hoss...well, the name fits!! :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

Hoss doesn't look old enough to be drinking! [-X


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey Hoss, I havent heard from Gary or Richard if they are planning on doing Snow Shoe yet.  Have you heard anything?  Gary is doing a pig roast next weekend and I have off    I'll get my digital going for that one.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

> I am 29 which is legal to drink!


 :^o 

 I started to say something here, but sence I haven't had much luck with forums lately, I will refrain  .


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

> Hoss's BBQ Posted: Fri Jul 08, 2005 1:37 pm    Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What you think I am not 29? How do you post pictures in your msg?



No, it didnt have anything to do with your age.  It was a great opening for a  WV joke.

When you use the link at the bottom of the page, you copy the link that says "Forum Image" and past it in the message body.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

You have to copy and paste the whole thing.







[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

so Hoss, figure it out and start posting some pics!!!!!!!!!


WE DEMAND IT!!!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

:grin: By George, I think he has it! =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

This is Hoss in Lynchburg VA last year.


----------



## Finney (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey Bill...
If you put a cowboy hat on that goofy looking guy standing beside your daughter in that picture...  It would almost look like you. #-o


----------



## Finney (Jul 8, 2005)

Hoss,
There are people here that say stainless steel won't make a good pit.  Want to set them straight?
 :happyd: _where is that damn pot stirring emoticon when I need it?_


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

Hoss, how does some 29 year old yahoo like you learn to cook and present like that?


----------



## Finney (Jul 8, 2005)

You go to Chef school.  #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 8, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Hoss, how does some 29 year old yahoo like you learn to cook and present like that?



LudaChris taught him of course!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2005)

All right, now you're chowing off! :!:


----------



## txpgapro (Jul 9, 2005)

Hoss, 
That's it! My wife and I are moving in! :!:  She doesn't cook and I thought I was good.  I can still do Mexican with the best of them though.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Guys... I havent forgot about the snowshoe thing Hoss... I would love to be there but that is the weekend that we are returning from vacation.  I havent decided if I am going to come back a day early to do the competition.  I sure would like to compete against you two again.  it is always a good time.  

Any idea how many teams they have so far?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 11, 2005)

Well I just found out that I have someone covering me for the 16th so I will be there    .  Gary, you better be there! :taunt:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 12, 2005)

I think that Steph will be in school and Brady will be off to college.  It may just be me and other Bill

Hoss's Groupies, also known as my daughters.



[/img]


----------



## DaleP (Jul 12, 2005)

Great looking kids you have there Bill. Now get a big stick and keep all them boys away. What am I saying, you got one, im sure of it.

Hoss pics look great.
I envy most Chefs, wish I had that kind of job.


----------

